# Adam Hayley's 12 week diet to photoshoot..



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi guys,

Warning - this may end up longer than planned!

Been a member on here now for 7 years, did a journal a few years back for my Juniors comp, but since then work (as a PT) has got quite busy so only post occasionally!

Training has been on & off with injuries - mainly my back, but have now returned to training properly over the past 6 months. I've now decided to diet and use a photoshoot around mid-December as my motivation!

*History*

First got into training after having my legs broken, they were pretty scrawny for a while after so decided to hit the gym and build them up!

After that, I then had the help of Jordan Peters as well as Harold Marillier to get me on stage. I competed as a Junior and placed 2nd at the Midlands Championships... But ended up with back pain etc after so decided to take a while off of training.



^^ Legs before and then on stage around 2 years later

*Goals*

Typical... get as lean as possible whilst retaining mass bla bla bla..

Aside from this, my main goal sounds v 'bicep boy' but it's to actually thicken my abdominals.. When I got lean for the show, front on you couldn't see ANY hint of ab definition! (Pic above is a prime example)... From the side was the only way you could see it;



Let's be honest - when you see a physique, what's the *first* thing you look at? Abs! It sucks to be dieted down and v lean and have nothing to show for it! My quads get lean quick which is great, but unless you're a BBer no-one gives a crap about legs! I'd like a decent set of abs to help balance me out.

*Where I'm at*

Just got back off holiday, before I left I was averaging 91KG (5'6) so probably another couple of kilos up from that now due to a shed load of pancakes and crap!

Bodyfat probably around 11-12% - according to Biosignature Modulation software - this is what I use with clients (12 point system) so will use it for myself every 7-14 days... Obviously, in reality bodyfat is probably a fair amount higher - but as it'll be the same person taking it with the same software I'm not really bothered if it's 100% accurate.

2 fairly recent pics;



Pic now bloated & fat whilst on holiday!



Post below will be plans etc..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Training*

Training wise I've tried lot's of different styles. I now work for Ultimate Performance in London (UPFitness.co.uk) who are v high volume focused.. Big fans of high TUT, super-sets, giant sets etc.. For me, this training doesn't work. I don't enjoy doing it and I feel I get burnt out quite quickly. I've always preferred a low volume approach and just pushing as hard as I can.

I got back in touch with JP recently, and worked on a program with him. It's effectively a PPL split, except the 'leg's is more 'hamstrings & abs'.

As I mentioned in previous post, my abs are v weak so need a lot of work.. Quads wise, for my show I was happy. However, now I have no plans in the short term to compete it's nice actually having them slightly smaller (still have to wear tailored jeans).. So I'll quads every so often, but for now 90% of my leg work is hamstring focused. From my leg operation, it's left my biceps femoris pretty much useless and doesn't fire properly. So effectively I've got 2 hamstrings doing the job of 3.

It's dead simple, 2 working sets, 1x heavy and 1x moderate... a couple of higher rep sets thrown in too.. Will detail first session of diet on Thurs after I've done it including weights used etc.

*Diet*

Diet wise, I'm a big believer in keeping it v simple. I think for the most part IIFYM applies, macros above all else. Food choice wise, I'm quite relaxed - in the last 6 months I haven't eaten *anything* out of a tupperware tub! This will change now the diet has started as I will be somewhat stricter. For the most part though, if I fancy a food - I'll have it.

One thing I am a believer in though, is nutrient timing & insulin sensitivity.

For this reason, I'm going to be trying something different in that my only carb based meals will be breakfast and around the workout. In reality would I still lose bodyfat from having carbs at each meal? Yes. Could this get me leaner slightly quicker? Yes. I'm one for experimenting, so will give it a go!

Macro wise - roughly;

Pro - 280g

Cho - 190g

Fats - 70-80g

Fiber - 20-30g (I believe when dieting, a good ball park is 10g fiber for every 1000cals consumed)

As a v rough guide to meals (in an ideal world)

Meal 1:

100g Oats

250ml Almond Milk

1tbsp Liquid Fish Oils

2 Scoops Whey

Meal 2:

200g Lamb

100g Broccoli

Meal 3:

200g Beef

Handful mixed nuts

100g Broccoli

INTRA:

50g Vitargo

40g Pepto-pro

Meal 4:

200g Chicken

1/3 Jar Sweet & Sour Sauce

2/3 Pack Uncle Bens Rice

Meal 5:

250g Total Greek Yoghurt

Handful Chopped Strawberries

1 Scoop Whey

Nothing ground breaking.. The only bit likely to change would be workout shakes.. I'm giving the vitargo and pepto-pro a try but not 100% convinced I'll notice a difference (I won't say it's a load of rubbish until I've trialled it though) On days I train at diff gyms and don't have that with me, I'll use either haribo and whey or just chocolate milk etc PWO. Really not fussed what I eat around this time.

*Supplements*

I like to think I'm quite moderate with supplements;

Liquid Fish Oils

Whey Protein

Vitargo

Matador

Ravenous (I have v poor digestion.. So alternate this with Poliquins Omnizyme)

*Special Supplements*

If gold members are interested in what this consists of, feel free to PM me. But, I can assure you it's nothing ground breaking!

One thing I'll finish on, is I'll try and post up some useful tips and stuff outside of what my own training is doing every so often. I'm v lucky to be working at the gym I'm at so have access to some cool equipment and some great knowledge from my colleagues with little tweaks to certain exercises.

If there's any questions at any point you may have on hows' / why's I do anything - let me know 

Adam


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks good mate

Gd luck


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wats ur stats mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Good..i am in. and I'm in your boat too, put on chub from holidays lol.3 this yr

Only an intra shake mate?

Get a pre in there to begin load bcaa, EAA

Then carry on intra with EAA.

Also no PWO shake? I have my vitargo then, i use malto or karbolyn intra at 100g

..what's Pepto pro like? Always fancied it never ended up getting some!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fantastic adam! I'm so in for this 

For anyone that doesn't know adam: stick around, he's awesome. One of the very few pt's I would trust with my own diet & training.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

In


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Really pleased you've started this mate and hope you've got time for updates, even once weekly!

Will be following


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

In


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

In and good luck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent. Im in for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> Only an intra shake mate?
> 
> Get a pre in there to begin load bcaa, EAA
> 
> ...


My views on pre/pwo nutrition is different to most.. I don't believe any of it is really essential assuming the nutrition over the 24hour period is correct and a decent pro/carb meal is eaten fairly soon after training.

When 'bulking' I'll use pre/pwo shakes purely to allow me to get more calories in (liquid cals are easy, right?)

When dieting I don't usually use them as I'd prefer to use the calories that I'd get from a PWO shake, in a whole food meal. Purely for satiety reasons.

This intra shake I'll start sipping about 10-15mins before my session and sip through-out. Something a little different, that I've not done before - so will be interesting to see how I feel on it!

As for pepto-pro I can't give a review - yet. It arrived at my house today and my first session is planned tomorrow, so will give feedback once I've trained 

I'm using berry flavoured Vitargo S2 and unflavoured Pepto-pro. I have quite a sensitive stomach so will be interesting to see!



RXQueenie said:


> Fantastic adam! I'm so in for this
> 
> For anyone that doesn't know adam: stick around, he's awesome. One of the very few pt's I would trust with my own diet & training.


Thanks Claire! Really appreciate the kind words! Time for me to put my money where my mouth is 



Bad Alan said:


> Really pleased you've started this mate and hope you've got time for updates, even once weekly!
> 
> Will be following


Thanks mate, will do my best to update as often as poss.. Might as well use here as my 'logbook' for weights used!



Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent. Im in for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cheers! I'm always flicking through yours and Bad Alans logs - so will be nice to have my own for a change!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ah24 said:


> My views on pre/pwo nutrition is different to most.. I don't believe any of it is really essential assuming the nutrition over the 24hour period is correct and a decent pro/carb meal is eaten fairly soon after training.
> 
> When 'bulking' I'll use pre/pwo shakes purely to allow me to get more calories in (liquid cals are easy, right?)
> 
> ...


If you have a sensitive stomach then Vitargo might not be for you, it is pure gluten as is malto.

Google karbolyn - this sup is super easy on the stomach


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> If you have a sensitive stomach then Vitargo might not be for you, it is pure gluten as is malto.
> 
> Google karbolyn - this sup is super easy on the stomach


Vitargo is gluten free dude? So's malto - malto is pure sugar.. Which I actually get on with.

It's actually certain protein powders and pre-workouts that play up with me. I don't find gluten affects me, but lactose does - hence almond free milk etc... Which sucks as I love dairy!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Vitargo is gluten free dude? So's malto - malto is pure sugar.. Which I actually get on with.
> 
> It's actually certain protein powders and pre-workouts that play up with me. I don't find gluten affects me, but lactose does - hence almond free milk etc... Which sucks as I love dairy!


Lol my vitargo is not gluten free, we must have slight variations of the product, I just use standard ones from MP, malto is a modified corn syrup not sugar, and is super rough on the stomach. You thinking of dextrose ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Lol my vitargo is not gluten free, we must have slight variations of the product, I just use standard ones from MP, malto is a modified corn syrup not sugar, and is super rough on the stomach. You thinking of dextrose ?


Malto is a modified starch from my understanding produced mainly from wheat in Europe, corn in the US so depends where yours is manufactured  that may be why it's rough on your stomach if your gluten sensitive.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

marknorthumbria said:


> Lol my vitargo is not gluten free, we must have slight variations of the product, I just use standard ones from MP, malto is a modified corn syrup not sugar, and is super rough on the stomach. You thinking of dextrose ?


Ahh ok, purely for the flavouring I went for the branded Vitargo and checked on their website to check about the gluten..

My mistake on malto, was thinking of dextrose! Because it's so processed and had the protein removed it's still supposedly gluten free (gluten is the proteins found inside wheat based products)

Is Karbolyn flavoured? Just checked out your log, looking good! I'm a big fan of the AD Aminotaur that you're using.. That's what I've been using intra up until now 

Will have a proper look into it later, but for now just came across this re; malto & gluten. Could be bollox so will do some reading later after cinema!

http://www.glutenfreeliving.com/diet-and-nutrition/ingredients/ (Click on malto)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Ahh ok, purely for the flavouring I went for the branded Vitargo and checked on their website to check about the gluten..
> 
> My mistake on malto, was thinking of dextrose! Because it's so processed and had the protein removed it's still supposedly gluten free (gluten is the proteins found inside wheat based products)
> 
> ...


yeah you can get karbolyn flavoured, its the easiest carb to drink, hands down. also has the best profile

but the price tag comes with it as its majority a USA supp, not very known over here yet


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't believe I've missed this... 

One of the best Pt's around  for that you're subbed x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I've recently gone back to having carbs with breakfast as well dude, didn't get in that well with a pro/fat brekkie.

I'm trying to bring my abs up too as you're totally right, it's he first thing you're drawn to aesthetically and defo completes the physique.

You doing the shoot on Nov 2nd?

Let me know how you get on with the infra workout nutrition

Defo a good idea to lower the shakes and hit the whole food


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB said:


> I've recently gone back to having carbs with breakfast as well dude, didn't get in that well with a pro/fat brekkie.
> 
> I'm trying to bring my abs up too as you're totally right, it's he first thing you're drawn to aesthetically and defo completes the physique.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know everyone raves about red meat & nuts breakfast for neurotransmitters etc, but I get on fine with my oats and easier to eat at 4.30am!

I'll pick your brains at Mayfair tomorrow on what you're doing for abs, at the mo I'll be doing 2-3 exercises like hanging leg raises, decline DB crunches etc and just trying to add weight each week.

I think I'll be too fat for the Nov shoot lol! Will see, but I'm thinking of speaking to Fivos and doing something mid-December.. Want to at least match where I was for my comp condition wise!

Haha, yeah I think there'll be a few shocked faces at work next week when I bring out the tuppaware and 'real' food! Will still sneak some sh1t food in to wind them up though


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

First day of diet & training today 

Meal 1 was as I'd put in opening post, just swapped 100g oats for 90g Alpen as have got some left over. Other than that, all is normal. Quick pic of breakfast Supps etc

View attachment 136416


EDIT: I give up on uploading pics lol.. Keeps going up sideways!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ah24 said:


> First day of diet & training today
> 
> Meal 1 was as I'd put in opening post, just swapped 100g oats for 90g Alpen as have got some left over. Other than that, all is normal. Quick pic of breakfast Supps etc
> 
> ...


Do you rate that ravenous?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DB said:


> Do you rate that ravenous?


I know I do!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good to see u tonight Adam. Sorry for talking too much while u were trying to bench 

Poss see u Sunday and roll on the tupperware shenanigans! Ha!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do u not feel any different mate on carbs in the morning ?

I feel like utter crap wen I have porridge for breakfast but steake and cheese feel like I have boundless energy


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RXQueenie said:


> I know I do!


Didn't ask you did I? :lol:

What do u notice?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DB said:


> Didn't ask you did I? :lol:
> 
> What do u notice?


Cheeky sod!

I noticed less bloated feeling mainly.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RXQueenie said:


> Cheeky sod!
> 
> I noticed less bloated feeling mainly.


You're not selling it very well..

If that is true, what am I meant to use as an excuse when I'm fat.. Bloated is my current one :lol:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB said:


> Do you rate that ravenous?


I've got a delicate lil stomach when I have big meals. Definitely not a miracle supplement but does help reduce my bloat a little, and seems to 'calm' it down. Could be the peppermint oil in it, as have used peppermint oil capsules in the past and they helped too.

Training:

*Push 1*

Band Dynamic Bench Press - 6 x 2 @ 75KG plus medium bands

Incl DB Press - 1 x 10 @ 50's & 1 x 11 @ 40's

Cable Flyes - 1 x 20 @ 6blocks down

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 1 x 8 @ 37's & 1 x 12 @ 32.5's

Cable Side Lat Raises - 1 x 15reps, 3-4 deep breaths and onto 20reps @ 3 blocks down. (Form v strict, barely any bend in elbow and little finger higher than thumb through-out)

Dips - 1 x 35KG DB @ 8 & 1 x 12 at BW. 3-4 second eccentrics on the last set.

My first push session in about 4-5 weeks since hurting shoulder on flat bench. (Got a PB of 150 for 2 though, so was worth it lol)


----------



## w0ts0n (Nov 22, 2010)

Band Dynamic Bench Press - 6 x 2 @ 75KG plus medium bands

*cough* 70kg.

I personally think you should compete... do it.

No but seriously. You were strong as **** yesterday. Impressed.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Good to see u tonight Adam. Sorry for talking too much while u were trying to bench
> 
> Poss see u Sunday and roll on the tupperware shenanigans! Ha!


Good to see you too Claire, it'll be next Sunday - speaking to John about it tomorrow I think so will let you know..

*Pull 1*

Cable Pull-Throughs - 3 x 12 reps @ 10plates

Seated Deadstop EZ Curls - 1 x 8 @ 16.25kg a side & 1 x 10 @ 15kg a side

Rack Chins - 1 x 8 @ 20kg & 1 x 12 @ 15kg (3011 tempo)

Yates Deadstop Rows - 1 x 6 @ 80kg & 1 x 10 & 60kg (v weak as for past year I've done 90% of back work with chest supported due to low back)

CG Pulldowns - 1 x 20reps @ 55kg

FatGrip Hammer Curls 1 x 12 reps, grips off then go again to failure @ 17.5's

--

As for vitargo & pepto-pro combo.. V impressed, considering there's around 90g of powder it mixes just like a squash really. Went for berry flavour vitargo, wish I'd gone for orange as its quite sickly!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

w0ts0n said:


> Band Dynamic Bench Press - 6 x 2 @ 75KG plus medium bands
> 
> *cough* 70kg.
> 
> ...


Lol I was so fukd after that workout I couldn't remember if it was 70 or if we added the 2.5's! Will do 75 today.

Considering competing - we'll see! Time to get you ready for a show first 

--

Just starting to sip on Intra workout shake now and will train in 10-15mins. Will be a repeat of last weeks push workout. Will get the 55's out for DB press today 

Also if anyone has Flex, there's a cool article on Maria Scotland in there - can't say too much atm but she's v inspirational and in great condition year round. She'll be coming up to see me at UP for some training prior to her next shows. Will try get some vids of her training!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Maria's been to Forest a few times training with one of the guys there. She looks amazing!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Maria's been to Forest a few times training with one of the guys there. She looks amazing!


Yeah she does always look v good! Lean year round.

--

*Push 1*

Band Dynamic Bench Press - 6 x 2 @ 75KG plus medium bands (ended up doing triples on last 2 sets. Will go 77.5 next week)

Incl DB Press - 1 x 7 @ 55's & 1 x 12 @ 40's

Cable Flyes - 1 x 20 @ 6blocks down RP'd... 15 then 4 deep breaths then further 5

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 1 x 8 @ 40's & 1 x 12 @ 35

Cable Side Lat Raises - 1 x 15reps, 3-4 deep breaths and onto 20reps @ 3 blocks down. (Form v strict, barely any bend in elbow and little finger higher than thumb through-out)

Dips - 1 x 40KG DB @ 8 & 1 x 12 at BW. 3-4 second eccentrics on the last set.

Absolutely coated in sweat typing this.. Love low volume high strength work!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I love it when the big 'uns make a journal.....

Will follow this one


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

cas said:


> I love it when the big 'uns make a journal.....
> 
> Will follow this one


Haha thanks mate, not sure I qualify as a big'un but appreciate the compliment!

--

*Pull 1*

Cable Pull-Throughs - 3 x 12 reps @ 11plates

Seated Deadstop EZ Curls - 1 x 10 @ 20 plate per side& 1 x 12 @ 15kg a side

Rack Chins - 1 x 8 @ 20kg & 1 x 12 @ 15kg (3011 tempo) FEET ELEVATED

Yates Deadstop Rows - 1 x 8 @ 80kg & 1 x 12 & 60kg (Decided to still keep weight low & just add 2 reps to each set)

CG Pulldowns - 1 x 20reps @ 61kg (RP'd 14 reps then onto 20)

Shrugs - 1 x 8 @ 40's & 1 x 12 @ 32.5's

FatGrip Hammer Curls - 1 x 12 reps, grips off then go again to failure @ 17.5's

--

Happy with session, done in 45mins and progressions on each lift  Bodyweight last week PWO was 93.4KG, BW today PWO 90.6KG. Not 'true' bodyweight, but clearly the diet is doing the trick to begin with. Another 2-3 weeks and I'll incorporate some wingates and/or sprints.



EDIT: Can someone please explain why my photo's keep attaching sideways?! Taken on iPhone, sent via gmail to macbook.. Save on Macbook and pic is fine. Upload on here using the lil pic icon and it uploads fkin sideways?!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

God knows but its giving me a fcuking bad neck tilting it to look at your pics! lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> God knows but its giving me a fcuking bad neck tilting it to look at your pics! lol


Haha sorry mate! No idea how to stop it!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Had my last client this eve cancel so on train back home from London early.. So, off to train with my missus at new gym she's just joined (Nuffield Crawley)

Sipping my pre/Intra shake on train getting funny looks as usual. Yet the fat c*nt opposite me munching a bag of Real McCoys (beef flavour) that are mashed into his beard gets no looks... Not that I'm jealous and would have preferred his crisps over my second rump steak and broccoli meal of the day :whistling:

If the gym isn't too busy, rather than write my workout I may film the last set of each exercise.

@suprakill - hopefully the videos don't come up wonky too


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

OK, so workout

*Hamstring Activation* work at the beginning.. 6 x 6reps using 6sec isometric contraction.. Feet turned out to put more emphasis on biceps femoris as opposed to semi-membranosus and semi-tendinosus






*GHR's* - 2 sets 8 reps slow eccentrics with bar...






Then a high rep set of this variation






*Hanging Leg Raises* - heavy set with 5KG DB then higher rep set with 2KG DB... Not recorded

*Decline DB Crunches* - This is 3rd set... 10KG DB's then dropset to BW






*Standing Cable Alt Crunches* - 2 x 20rep sets.. this is from a vid a few weeks back just videoing it show an online client


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Is biceps femoris the outer part of the hamstring Adam? Trying to remember lol, so would put more emphasis on the part of the hamstring on show in side poses?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Is biceps femoris the outer part of the hamstring Adam? Trying to remember lol, so would put more emphasis on the part of the hamstring on show in side poses?


Yeah exactly that mate, the reason I do work specifically for it is because since my leg op (2006) I haven't been able to flex at the knee (leg curl) properly. No problem with SLDL's, lunges etc.. Just leg curls (prone or seated have always been uncomfortable).

Didn't know why until I started seeing an ART therapist who did some muscle activation testing on me and found out only 2 of my 3 hamstrings fire. So starting to do a small amount of work trying to change this before going back to full leg training.... Pointless IMO if I'm not recruiting things properly - will only lead to worse movement patterns down the line!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Yeah exactly that mate, the reason I do work specifically for it is because since my leg op (2006) I haven't been able to flex at the knee (leg curl) properly. No problem with SLDL's, lunges etc.. Just leg curls (prone or seated have always been uncomfortable).
> 
> Didn't know why until I started seeing an ART therapist who did some muscle activation testing on me and found out only 2 of my 3 hamstrings fire. So starting to do a small amount of work trying to change this before going back to full leg training.... Pointless IMO if I'm not recruiting things properly - will only lead to worse movement patterns down the line!


That's really interesting, is the lack of activation down to nerve damage from the op? Good approach you're taking not causing further imbalance!

May try that slight variation next leg day just to put a little more emphsais on that area, can never have too bigger hamstring hang in side shot's


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> That's really interesting, is the lack of activation down to nerve damage from the op? Good approach you're taking not causing further imbalance!
> 
> May try that slight variation next leg day just to put a little more emphsais on that area, can never have too bigger hamstring hang in side shot's


Yeah, nerve damage would have been a big part I'm guessing.

But, muscle activation is interesting. If a muscle is over-facilitated, it's opposing muscle cannot fire properly. It's called reciprocal inhibition. Unless you do stuff to 'wake it up' you can develop something called muscle amnesia... Which is essentially where your body forgets that muscle exists, so the motor units don't fire properly. In this case, synergistic dominance then takes over - muscles that would usually help the 'main' muscle - end up becoming the main muscle.

I.e if pec minor is tight and shoulders are internally rotated, you're not going to get much pec major recruitment - instead you'll get anterior delt. (I may do a vid showing how to 'open' the shoulder joint up prior to pressing)

For 99% of people I see at UP, due to their jobs.. Their glutes don't fire. Due to tight hip flexors - through being sat down all day.

Charlottes a good example actually. When I first started seeing her, she had an anterior tilt at the pelvis (tight hip flexors pulling the top of the pelvis down).

When she first went for posing practice her coach said she couldn't switch on her glutes. Which of course would mean the same happens whilst training.

So, whenever we'd train legs I'd release her hip flexors first, then do some specific glute activation work - prior to squats etc. Literally within maybe 3 weeks she could even feel the difference herself in how her glutes contracted and even had the posing coach suddenly turn round and say 'wow - they're working now!'

Hip flexors are a common one.. If they're tight, because of the position of the pelvis, the lower abs switch off as well as the glutes. Hamstrings then lengthen and actually become weak (many mistake this for tightness) which then transfers into stress of the lower back. Open up the hips, get the glutes firing and suddenly back pain goes 

Long winded but an interesting subject IMO and one any competitive BB'er should pay attention to if they have lagging body parts.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Yeah, nerve damage would have been a big part I'm guessing.
> 
> But, muscle activation is interesting. If a muscle is over-facilitated, it's opposing muscle cannot fire properly. It's called reciprocal inhibition. Unless you do stuff to 'wake it up' you can develop something called muscle amnesia... Which is essentially where your body forgets that muscle exists, so the motor units don't fire properly. In this case, synergistic dominance then takes over - muscles that would usually help the 'main' muscle - end up becoming the main muscle.
> 
> ...


Great post Adam, that vid would be awesome too if you get round to it mate!

Totally agree with the hip flexor problem, I definately struggle with being tight in this area and should work on it TBH. You may have just kicked my ass into doing so 

I have a quick one for you actually, I've always struggled with ab training and seeing as how you've mentioned them being a weak area for you you're problem clued up on this! My problem is I literally can't do more than 1-2 sets of any ab work before getting severe ab cramp to the point of having to stretch out bolt upright or else seize up, any thoughts? Maybe something to do with hip flexor area and tightness/problem or an activation thing?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Great post Adam, that vid would be awesome too if you get round to it mate!
> 
> Totally agree with the hip flexor problem, I definately struggle with being tight in this area and should work on it TBH. You may have just kicked my ass into doing so
> 
> I have a quick one for you actually, I've always struggled with ab training and seeing as how you've mentioned them being a weak area for you you're problem clued up on this! My problem is I literally can't do more than 1-2 sets of any ab work before getting severe ab cramp to the point of having to stretch out bolt upright or else seize up, any thoughts? Maybe something to do with hip flexor area and tightness/problem or an activation thing?


Hmm, my question would be - what are you doing for the abs?

I used to really suffer from this, mainly if doing seated ab crunch machines or laying down 1/2 crunches... Anything isolating upper abs.

I could be totally wrong on this, but my theory isn't that it's anything to do with the hip flexors during the exercise. It's the fact you're smashing the abs hard without any hip flexor involvement.

I look at it like this; if throughout the day & other exercises in the gym, your hip flexors are tight & abs switched off. Suddenly doing an exercise to failure that isolates them will cause them to cramp as a protective response as they're not used to firing at all. So going from nothing, to an intense contraction using pretty much JUST the abs could be why?

I only came to this conclusion as I always had this issue, but since switching to exercises that involve hip flexors slightly (leg raises, decline crunches, rope crunches, ball jack-knives) I don't get the cramping?

If I have a client really weak in the glutes and we go straight into high rep hip thrusts, their glutes often cramp - I'm guessing it's the same thing? Going from inhibited to full on contractions?

On a side note and something that's quite interesting. There's a lot of nerves that run through the abs. And this is why you can - to a degree - actually target upper & lower abs. When people say 'preachers work the lower biceps' this is BS, a muscle contracts through-out it's whole length right?

The abs have something like 11 nerve innervations running through them unlike other muscles.. Bit of a pointless fact lol

Anyway back on track,

What exercises are you doing? I'd suggest first doing a modified Thomas test to find out which of your hip flexors are tight, single or double joint? (Psoas or Rec. Fem) then prior every ab session spend 5mins or so releasing those... But then pick exercises that involve them to begin with. From there slowly progress away onto exercises that don't include them - hence I've gone from kneeling cable crunches to standing.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Great Adam thanks, makes good sense and I'm in the gym this afternoon will give a few different ab moves a go!

You're correct with ab excercises as thinking about them I stick to standing ab and machine crunches and do feel I hit them really well, just could never do more than 2 sets 

Really want to bring mine on abit aswell, feel they are too shallow if you get me as body fat wasn't an issue, but from the front lower abs lacked good cuts kind of. Hard to explain!

Definately need to work on releasing hip flexors and flexibility in that area too though as an aside.

Cheers


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Push 2*

Deadstop Bench Press - 2 x 12 @ 80KG (First time I've done this in over a year so went light as didn't want to risk shoulder.. Will ramp up next week

Fat Bar Incl. Press - 1 x 8 @ 110KG & 1 x 12 @ 90KG

Cable Flyes - 1 x full 20 @ 6plates (no rest-pause required so strength is up)

Cable Side Laterals - 1 x full 20 @ 3plates

CGBP - 1 x 6 @ 100KG & 1 x 12 @ 75KG (Usually v strong on this but haven't done in months because of shoulder.. Want to build back up to 120 over the next few weeks 

I know @Bad Alan likes the FatGripz, so thought you'd enjoy pic of our 5" fat bar!





--

*Diet*

Since I've been dieting (10days roughly) my weight has gone from 93.6 down to around 89.9. Felt crap on energy yesterday so today added an extra 120g carbs in, using crumpets (my fav), jelly tots and a meal out this eve (steak & chips).

Nothing crazy!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I am! That's a beast lol, probably similar size to the extreme fat gripz? Got those too and they are a buggar 

Really like session lay outs! You train everything twice weekly Adam? Sorry if I've missed the split outline!

Nice little treat too!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> I am! That's a beast lol, probably similar size to the extreme fat gripz? Got those too and they are a buggar
> 
> Really like session lay outs! You train everything twice weekly Adam? Sorry if I've missed the split outline!
> 
> Nice little treat too!


Yeah I think it would be similar to the extremes.. I don't even come close to getting my hands round it - it's a spotter needed 100% kinda bar!

Yup twice a week for push / pull, abs & hamstrings 1-2x per week. The routine above would usually have military press before the side laterals, but because I had a client due in I skipped that as wanted to use an iso for shoulders so my triceps could be a compound.

Yeah! Looking forward to dinner!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea they are challenging for pressing was discussing that with someone the other day as they were touting fat bars as only beneficial for arm training  lots of taxing moves in that workout! The deadstop benches I really like.

Been experimenting with twice weekly sessions (similar total volume) and really prefer it! Do one as a heavy/intense day and then a more traditional "bodybuilding" style workout.

Enjoy the feed, happy with diet progress thus far? Fast weight drop in short time.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Enjoy the feed, happy with diet progress thus far? Fast weight drop in short time.


Happy with progress, but quite a drastic drop! Was expecting ~4lbs.. I'm guessing huge drop is because of the holiday. Will see what next weeks weigh-in is and then adjust calories up/down. Will also start wingates/sprints in 2 weeks or so time.

--

Also, took BF% just now which was a bit of a shock lol.. 12%. Highest I've been in a looong time! Hopefully won't take too long to get back down to ~6ish.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can u post a pic so we can see what 12% looks like Adam ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

reza85 said:


> Can u post a pic so we can see what 12% looks like Adam ?


The pic on page 1 where I'm on holiday and this one are how I'm looking at mo as a rough idea..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240821-adam-hayleys-12-week-diet-photoshoot-3.html#post4515407


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Happy with progress, but quite a drastic drop! Was expecting ~4lbs.. I'm guessing huge drop is because of the holiday. Will see what next weeks weigh-in is and then adjust calories up/down. Will also start wingates/sprints in 2 weeks or so time.
> 
> --
> 
> Also, took BF% just now which was a bit of a shock lol.. 12%. Highest I've been in a looong time! Hopefully won't take too long to get back down to ~6ish.


Love wingate sprints, brutal though! Find I really have to go in with good mindset to get benefit and treat them like a training session on there own. What's you're protocol for them if you don't mind?

Good shape to stay in year round, suppose it is of benefit in your line of work though being your own walking advert


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking lean mate

How long do u recon is gone take u from hear to get to 6%


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Love wingate sprints, brutal though! Find I really have to go in with good mindset to get benefit and treat them like a training session on there own. What's you're protocol for them if you don't mind?
> 
> Good shape to stay in year round, suppose it is of benefit in your line of work though being your own walking advert


I tend to do a 5sec free-wheel to build speed up to 150+RPM and then drop the weights on and aim to go until 30secs.. You used one of these bikes for it?

http://www.treadmillscentral.com/images/1604.jpg



reza85 said:


> Looking lean mate
> 
> How long do u recon is gone take u from hear to get to 6%


Hmm.. I reckon 8-10weeks should be about right?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Also, took BF% just now which was a bit of a shock lol.. 12%. Highest I've been in a looong time! Hopefully won't take too long to get back down to ~6ish.


Hah, some of us would love to be at 12% :whistling:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Pull 2*

Rack Trap Bar Deads - 2 x 8 @ 116KG ... I know this is crazy light but its the first time I've 'dead lifted' in months. And low back did still start to tighten. Will stick with same weight next week and build up v v slow.

EZ Bar Curls - 1 x 8 @ 17.5 each side & 1 x 12 @ 15 each side

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 1 x 12 @ 115lbs & 1 x 8 @ 135lbs

Seated Cable Rows - 1 x 8 @ 130 & 1 x 12 @ 115

CG Pulldowns - 1 x 13 RP onto 20 @ 135

Weight PWO was 90KG so up slightly from weekends refeed


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Off day from training for myself, so nothing exciting unfortunately!

However, trained Maria Scotland today who is 2 weeks out from British Finals. I put her through a legs session this morning, which I think did the trick judging by how buggered she was at the end 

I'll likely be working with Maria after the British, we're hoping she gets her pro-card after this, and then will compete in the UK Pro show in May.

Workout;

A1 - Front Squats 4 x 8

A2 - Prone Hamstring Curls, alt leg eccentrics 4 x 8

B1 - Cable Pullthroughs 3 x 10

B2 - Leg Press Feet High / Wide 3 x 15

B3 - Bulgarian Split Squats 3 x 20 each leg

C1 - Staggered Leg Press - 3 x 12/12/8/8 each set

C2 - Walking Lunges - 3 x 40m

D1 - High Step-Ups - 2 x 15 each leg

D2 - Rear Sled Drages - 2 x 40m

Couple of pics (the right way round!)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Her physique has improved ten-fold since I last saw her at forest.

Glad you're gonna be working with her now though!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

What class does she compete in Adam?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Her physique has improved ten-fold since I last saw her at forest.
> 
> Glad you're gonna be working with her now though!


Yeah, I last saw her around a year ago and for the most part she looks better. Improvements to be made for sure though as training up until hasn't been 'optimal' IMO.

Looking forward to it - may have something else lined up too but can't say anything yet.



Bad Alan said:


> What class does she compete in Adam?


Figure mate!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Come on then fatlad, almost a week since you updated this thread


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Madoxx said:


> Come on then fatlad, almost a week since you updated this thread


Haha, yes been lazy updating this! Diet wise no changes, 2lbs down this week so had small refeed on the weekend. Will prob throw some sprints/wingates in from next week to speed things up whilst keeping calories up..

*Push 1*

Band Speed Bench - 6 x 2 @ 80KG

Incl DB Press - 1 x 8 @ 55's & 1 x 12 @ 42.5's

Cable Flyes - 1 x 20 @ 7 blocks down RP'd... 12 then 4 deep breaths then further 8

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 1 x 8 @ 42.5's & 1 x 12 @ 35

Cable Side Lat Raises - 1 x 15reps, 3-4 deep breaths and onto 20reps @ 4 blocks down. (Form v strict, barely any bend in elbow and little finger higher than thumb through-out)

Dips - 1 x 7 @ 42KG DB & 1 x 12 at BW. 3-4 second eccentrics on the last set.

So, strength gains on every exercise again 

Seems to be going well, couple of people have commented saying face is look leaner which is always good!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Also, in other news I'm on 2 seminars / courses over the next 3 weeks.

The first one is Charles Poliquin on optimal body composition training & specific hypertrophy protocols this weekend.

http://nickmitchellblog.com/charles-poliquin-seminar/

The second is Alan Aragons UK Conference on the last weekend of the month.

http://alanaragonukconference.com/

I'm quite excited over these as Poliquin is traditionally a low carb & anecdotal evidence kinda guy whereas Alan Aragon is purely 'what the science says' and very pro carb. So, sitting in on both and meeting in the middle is never a bad way to go!

From a nutrition perspective I currently lean more towards Alan's approach, whereas with training Poliquin really is quite switched on.

Let me know if anyone has any questions they'd like me to try to ask ( @Pscarb @Bad Alan @latblaster @rectus @dtlv )


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Those seminars will really be very interesting due to to opposite views they seem to have.

Andy T has had some great help from Poliquin, but ooh his stuffs expensive.

Thanks for the mention.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Also, in other news I'm on 2 seminars / courses over the next 3 weeks.
> 
> The first one is Charles Poliquin on optimal body composition training & specific hypertrophy protocols this weekend.
> 
> ...


I'd ask AA about some of the things Poliquin says in his seminar.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Also, in other news I'm on 2 seminars / courses over the next 3 weeks.
> 
> The first one is Charles Poliquin on optimal body composition training & specific hypertrophy protocols this weekend.
> 
> ...


Good seminars to go to mate - if I was more organised this year I'd be heading out to those too. Nutrition-wise am also closer to Aragon... very smart guy imo.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I'd ask AA about some of the things Poliquin says in his seminar.


Couldn't think of 2 more opposite seminars to attend lol.

- another AA fan here.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, yesterday was a grim session! I got tricked into doing a metabolic conditioning workout at UP - NOT my style of training it's fair to say!

I can't give exact sets/reps/tempos etc but as a rough guide it went;

Wide Grip Chins

Weighted Dips with Iso Tricep contraction

Rear Sled Drags - 90kg

Press-ups

Inverted Rows on Circus Rings

Forward Sled Sprints

(All done with a TUT of 40-70secs, ZERO rest in between rounds, 4-5 rounds of each. Was f*cked at this point.)

Then tabata style, 20sec wingates, 20sec v-ups, 20sec static sprints, 20sec burpees... Repeat 4 times.

By the end of it I had a huge headache from the increased blood pressure, threw up... Then had to head straight across London from Mayfair to City gym. Nearly got ran over as was still dazed, got on tube and fell asleep etc.

The one thing that made me feel better was a litre of M&S choc milkshake!

Horrible! Everything aches today so undecided if/what I'll train yet!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Christ. Trouble is, people think you need to train like that to get into good shape. It doesn't need to be that mental!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I looked at this post-wo choc milkshake thing.... But I am conditioned into thinking it's baaaad. Literally had a Frijj milkshake in my hand.... Put it down and made myself whey and oats, boo 

That workout looks flipping brutal by the way. I would LOVE to have a go at it 

Yup, yup, a total sadist aren't I??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Decided to train, but just did abs. Because it was abs alone, I did higher volume for them than usual - and different exercises:

A1 - Leg Raises (on dip bars) x 10

A2 - Decline Reverse Crunches x 10

A3 - Flat Reverse Crunches x 10

B1 - Cable Twist & Crunch x 18

B2 - Kneeling Cable Twists x 12 each side

C1 - Decline Garhammer Raise x 8

C2 - Cable Crunches x 8

Can definitely feel it now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can you PM me the details of the AA seminar.

I used to speak to him a lot when I was active on BB.com.

Him and @dtlv are basically the guys I want to be when I grow up


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask him what he thinks of Berardi's 7 rules :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Can you PM me the details of the AA seminar.
> 
> I used to speak to him a lot when I was active on BB.com.
> 
> Him and @dtlv are basically the guys I want to be when I grow up


Thanks mate, lol.... I don't want to grow up personally, I think it's way overrated... I just want to play lego all day or build a fort using livingroom furniture 

Aragon is funny on his fb page... he can be quite scathing which I like. His articles are always good reading.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Must say I'm feeling quite 'flat' at the moment - mind wise. Don't think it's the diet as I'm not missing any foods in particular and still on a fair amount of calories/zero CV.

Think it's lack of sunlight, I leave Crawley around 6am when it's pitch black.. The gym is underground so see's no daylight, and then I get back home around 10pm when again - it's pitch black.

Started supplementing with D3 again @ 5000iu/day. Also considering buying one of these;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-HF3330-goLITE-Energy-Light/dp/B002G1Y8S6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1381501980&sr=8-8&keywords=sad+light

Interested in anyones opinions? @Dltv?

Was only on holiday last month, and need to get another booked ASAP! It's v rare I have mood swings but over the past week or so I'm grumpy 24/7.

Wish I was back here!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking good on hols adam


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Must say I'm feeling quite 'flat' at the moment - mind wise. Don't think it's the diet as I'm not missing any foods in particular and still on a fair amount of calories/zero CV.
> 
> Think it's lack of sunlight, I leave Crawley around 6am when it's pitch black.. The gym is underground so see's no daylight, and then I get back home around 10pm when again - it's pitch black.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. I lived in oz from 4 years and miss all year round sunshine


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Looking good on hols adam


Thanks! 



simonthepieman said:


> I know how you feel. I lived in oz from 4 years and miss all year round sunshine


Funnily enough, it was one of my Oz clients that mentioned the SAD lights as he's had the same as you.. Said he hits December/January and it really effects him.

Never bothered me before, I think it's the combination of my hours and that there's no windows into to gym


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Will prob throw some sprints/wingates in from next week to speed things up whilst keeping calories up..


You must be training in a high end gym to have access to Wingates. Instead of a Wingate I'm using a stationary bike, pedalling hard and fast until the automatic brakes kick in (not all bikes have this feature) and use that as my resistance for my interval. I can't see why I wouldn't get the same benefits as the Wingate, do you agree?

I currently do 4 x 25sec.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@rectus - he trains at THE BEST gym!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> You must be training in a high end gym to have access to Wingates. Instead of a Wingate I'm using a stationary bike, pedalling hard and fast until the automatic brakes kick in (not all bikes have this feature) and use that as my resistance for my interval. I can't see why I wouldn't get the same benefits as the Wingate, do you agree?
> 
> I currently do 4 x 25sec.


Yes quite lucky, the gym I work for has some pretty cool equipment! Bit different to a normal PT gym; DB's upto 70KG, Watson barbells various fat grips, sleds, custom made prowler, old school nautilus pull-over, Monark wingates bike etc

What you're doing sounds like it'll work, so long as you can keep riding hard against the breaks. If doing correctly it should really f*ck you up! Put a client on it 2 days ago for 2x20sec sprints (he's done endurance events in the past) he threw up twice after!



RXQueenie said:


> @rectus - he trains at THE BEST gym!


Yeah not a bad set up  I'll get you up there one day!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TheBob said:


> Thats a nice looking hotel... where is it ?


Was awesome mate, Cornelia Diamond Golf Resort & Spa - Turkey (Antalya). If I get time later I'll upload a couple more pics. Would deffo recommend it.. Food was good!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Yes quite lucky, the gym I work for has some pretty cool equipment! Bit different to a normal PT gym; DB's upto 70KG, Watson barbells various fat grips, sleds, custom made prowler, old school nautilus pull-over, Monark wingates bike etc
> 
> What you're doing sounds like it'll work, so long as you can keep riding hard against the breaks. If doing correctly it should really f*ck you up! Put a client on it 2 days ago for 2x20sec sprints (he's done endurance events in the past) he threw up twice after!


Niiiice, my gym has 1 Olympic bar....

See, I think I'm going as hard as I can but I can't feel the vomit and I try for the vomit but never feel it  Maybe it's because I typically train fasted?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

OK, so bodyfat down to 10.3% from 12% 2 weeks ago. Dropped 3lbs this week too. I did have a big sh1t Friday night, which could count for a lb of it. Considering starting CV from this week to speed things up slightly as I'll only be dieting for ~12 weeks. When I say 'CV' this will be just 6 intervals twice per week - so nothing crazy.

Also, for the @TheBob a few more pics from holiday;



Is a really cool place, gym is great and well equipped, full spa, 5-6 bookable restaurants along with one big main buffet restaurant. Room service too - can order however much you like on the menu and just pay a £10 charge. Obviously everything else at the resort is free. Cleanliness is amazing too - spotless. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Push 2*

Deadstop Bench Press - 1 x 12 @ 90KG & 1 x 8 @ 100KG

Fat Bar Incl. Press - 1 x 6 @ 126KG & 1 x 9 @ 106KG

Cable Flyes - 1 x 16 RP onto 20 @ 7 plates

Machine Shoulder Press 1 x 8 @ 150lbs & 1 x 12 @ 110lbs

Cable Side Laterals - 1 x 15 RP to 20 @ 4 plates

CGBP - 1 x 8 @ 110KG & 1 x 8 @ 90KG

Happy with how I'm looking, whilst doing cable side delts I had veins through front of shoulders and through biceps etc so quite pleased


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought you'd use a machine shoulder press, why have you chosen that over OHP with a barbell?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> I wouldn't have thought you'd use a machine shoulder press, why have you chosen that over OHP with a barbell?


Usually I wouldn't, but after the deadstop presses, fat grip presses and high rep flyes my pecs were super tight. Usually I'd then spend a few mins opening everything back up before DB OH press but I had a client after so was in a rush.

I tend not to BB OH press as v internally rotated and sh1t thoracic mobility.. So something always gives when I do it - lower back or right shoulder.

For me, putting a bench 1 angle away from vertical and using DB's combats this 

Well spotted though


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Woken up ill today  last few days throat has been sore, today I get up and nose is blocked & throat agony.

V annoying as was planning to start wingates tomorrow. Did my morning clients but have the evening off so on train back to Crawley.

If I get time I'll likely still train back this eve. Don't think it's a good idea to do wingates tomorrow but will see how I feel. Planning to sleep for an hour or so when I get in and then do some online client work for the rest of the afternoon.

Sucks!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Usually I wouldn't, but after the deadstop presses, fat grip presses and high rep flyes my pecs were super tight. Usually I'd then spend a few mins opening everything back up before DB OH press but I had a client after so was in a rush.
> 
> I tend not to BB OH press as v internally rotated and sh1t thoracic mobility.. So something always gives when I do it - lower back or right shoulder.
> 
> ...


I keep injuring my traps lately, first it was from OHP and then from Deadlifts. I don't understand why as I am fully warmed up and stretched beforehand. It's a bstrd! I thought about getting some Fat Grips but my forearms hurt from doing curls so I don't need any more strain on them. I'll ask you another time about my elbow pain... Basically everything hurts...

When you say "open everything up" is that self-myofacial release or static/dynamic stretching?

I just neck fruit smoothies when I'm ill (very rarely) which I believe helps.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> I keep injuring my traps lately, first it was from OHP and then from Deadlifts. I don't understand why as I am fully warmed up and stretched beforehand. It's a bstrd! I thought about getting some Fat Grips but my forearms hurt from doing curls so I don't need any more strain on them. I'll ask you another time about my elbow pain... Basically everything hurts...
> 
> When you say "open everything up" is that self-myofacial release or static/dynamic stretching?
> 
> I just neck fruit smoothies when I'm ill (very rarely) which I believe helps.


If your traps are tight after OHP, make sure you're not 'over-reaching' at the top position. On a bench press it's v common, people roll the shoulders forward.. Same on an OHP, they try and get that extra ROM at the top, but it's all traps at that point.

I do a mix tbh, so for pecs I do a 45degree active band stretch (45degrees hits pec minor), for thoracics I foam roll it as well as get a couple of hockey balls between the vertebrae. If I'm v bad then I'll get our therapist to do some quick manipulations.

Fruit smoothies sound good actually, although I think Jade & I are going to go cinema this eve (first time I've been home before 10pm in agesss) so will probably treat myself to a Ben & Jerries Core Sundae!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ended up watching a crap film in bed last night with some ice cream, also took my little sleep cocktail (only use rarely).. Got up at 6am this morn and genuinely feel a little better. Still coughing up sh1t but throat isn't so bad.

Will train back later.

If anyones interested, this is what I take prior to bed occasionally... 2x Melatonin, 2x Amino Relax (5-HTP based) & 2x Serenity (Chinese herbs). Certainly does the trick


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I did some dreaded intervals just now.. Killer! Opted for spin bike instead of wingates bike as I'm still coughing up phlegm etc.. Grim!

Just did 6 x 20secs, so will build upon this by 2 intervals each week for next 4 weeks 

Legs were pretty pumped after too:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Happy with how things are going currently.. Illness pretty much gone which is good!

Down a further 2lbs this week, and looking visibly leaner. Stronger on most things too..

Trained back yesterday and was after 6 clients so really wasn't in the mood, just made it up as I went along without going to failure;

*A1* - Wide Grip Chins - 5x5

*A2* - Deadstop Yates Rows - 5x5

*B1* - Semi-Supinated Pulldowns - 3 x 12

*C1* - CG Cable Rows - 2 x 12

*D1* - Preacher Curls - 3 x 12

-- Today did chest

Trained with Jade at her gym (made her throw up at the end  ), kinda went through the motions as want to be 100% better before going at it hard again next week. Will be doing 6 x sprints tomorrow morn too.

Quick pic whilst training, doing cable side laterals and cable flyes.. Can start to see seperation in shoulders and veins in chest.. Not bad considering I haven't had to change macros once, haven't been suffering really and only been dieting 4 weeks or so. (No real 'fat burners' either).


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Coming in nicely mate


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Look at all that definition


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Pull 2*

Rack Trap Bar Deads - 2 x 8 @ 126KG ... So, up 10kg - and no twinges in back at all. The specific hamstring and thoracic work seems to be doing the job here 

EZ Bar Curls - 1 x 8 @ 20KG each side & 1 x 10 @ 17.5 each side

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 1 x 12 @ 140lbs & 1 x 8 @ 155lbs

Seated Cable Rows - 1 x 8 @ 145lbs & 1 x 12 @ 125lbs

CG Pulldowns - 1 x 15 RP onto 20 @ 135

Arms felt ridiculously weak at this point!

Fat Gripz Hammer Curls x 12 reps at 17.5KG... Grips off then a further 8. Veins everywhere at the end, forearms, biceps, front of shoulders etc.

Colleagues have also commented that I'm looking leaner (which is nice considering I went off the rails on diet Sat & Sun lol)


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Since my lower back is feeling better, I tried some front squats yesterday too;

A1 - Front Squats 4 x 6-8 @ 80KG

A2 - Prone Hamstring Curls 4 x 8 @ 8blocks down

Hanging Leg Raises 1 x 8 @ 5KG DB & 1 x 12 & 2.5KG DB

Decline Overhead DB Crunch 1 x 10 & 12.5KG DB's & 1 x 10 @ 10KG

Ball Roll-outs 3 x 12 with 60sec rest


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Since my lower back is feeling better, I tried some front squats yesterday too;
> 
> A1 - Front Squats 4 x 6-8 @ 80KG
> 
> ...


How's the lower back today after them? How far out is the shoot now?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> How's the lower back today after them? How far out is the shoot now?


Not bad tbh, usually after squats/deads I have a fairly sharp pain to the lower right hand side of back. Today whole mid-section just feels a little 'tight' which is normal I guess. It was torso stability that prevented me from pushing weight up as opposed to legs. Will gradually push weight up over next few weeks.

Thinking of trying to book it in the week before Xmas so I can just binge after


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Not bad tbh, usually after squats/deads I have a fairly sharp pain to the lower right hand side of back. Today whole mid-section just feels a little 'tight' which is normal I guess. It was torso stability that prevented me from pushing weight up as opposed to legs. Will gradually push weight up over next few weeks.
> 
> Thinking of trying to book it in the week before Xmas so I can just binge after


I find that with front squats anyway unless they are done very late on in a leg workout as upper back/stability takes a pounding when you have to go heavy like you say.

That sounds like a plan! Take advantage of a little rebound when there is plenty of food around lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Third Wingates session done. Did 6 x 25sec sprints. Bleugh. They don't get any easier


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Push 1*

Band Speed Bench - 6 x 2 @ 80KG

Incl DB Press - 1 x *9 *@ 55's & 1 x 8 @ 45's

Cable Flyes - 1 x 20 @ 7 blocks down RP'd... 16 then 4 deep breaths then further 4

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 1 x 7 @ 45's & 1 x 11 @ 35's

Cable Side Lat Raises - 1 x 15reps, 3-4 deep breaths and onto 20reps @ 4 blocks down.

Dips - 1 x 8 @ 42KG DB & 1 x 12 at 10KG

---

Seriously noticing it getting tougher in gym now! 5 weeks ago I was 94KG, I'm now around 85-86 - so quite a big drop! Can really notice it at the moment.

Unofficial bodyfat measurement 8.3% (from 12% 4 weeks ago). Sunday is official re-test day with the original person taking it, so will be interesting 

Also, on Alan Aragons seminar tomorrow so v excited


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Have a fab time tomorrow... !! And good going on the loss too. Putting me to shame lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Have a fab time tomorrow... !! And good going on the loss too. Putting me to shame lol


Thanks Claire! Day 1 of conference was good, v informative  Looking forward to tomorrow!

Today was weigh-in day, 3lbs down again this week.

I've now decided to jump in on the UP photoshoot a week today as have leaned up quicker than I thought. Nowhere near where I'd like to be, considering carbs are still ~200g every day, no fat burners etc.. Should have me look 'ok' for Saturday and hopefully a lot better come December!

And on a totally random note, been persuaded to do a bench only PL meet in 3 weeks too lol. Haven't flat benched properly since August so will be interesting!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Third Wingates session done. Did 6 x 25sec sprints. Bleugh. They don't get any easier


Look cracking in your pics so far mate.

How long do you have between each sprint?!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Look cracking in your pics so far mate.
> 
> How long do you have between each sprint?!


Thanks!

1min 40secs rest.

Wingates are a bit different, in that you need to build speed up THEN start the interval. Awkward to do by yourself too - so may record a video 

So, I do 2mins easy cycle without any weights.

I then reset timer, add 2 weight discs.

Pull the discs so they're not 'active' and pedal as fast as I can so I hit 170rpm (usually 4-5secs)

Once I hit 170, I drop the weights on and pedal against the resistance for 20secs.

Take weights off, pedal for 1min 40 and repeat etc 

(Sorry if you already know about wingates, but I know some don't so thought I'd explain!)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey how was day 2?

Bloody went to Starbucks yesterday and saw a duffin. Xmas time treat for sure! Bastard things!! Lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey how was day 2?
> 
> Bloody went to Starbucks yesterday and saw a duffin. Xmas time treat for sure! Bastard things!! Lol.


Day 2 was good! Such a cool guy, no BS claims, no bold statements. Just science, data and his take on it - really down to earth!

I had a duffin yesterday as part of my refeed (home-made pizza too) .. Honestly - not worth it! Wasn't impressed 

Messed my stomach up for the rest of the day too, so something in there that doesn't agree with me!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

WTF is a duffin? I haven't had pizza in a loooooooooong time due my intolerances. I used to have Dominoes on speed dial, I also used to be fat and spotty.

Question: Your body fat loss in 4 weeks is impressive, a combination of diet and training but what percentage of each element would you attribute to losing body fat in a short time frame?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@rectus - It's a doughnut-muffin hybrid...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> @rectus - It's a doughnut-muffin hybrid...


Ohh ffs, what has happened to this country?! Next there will be something like a croissant crossed with a doughnut called a Cronut...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 1min 40secs rest.
> 
> ...


I think my old gym have wingates!

They sound brutal though. Do you rate them over normal cardio equipment


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> WTF is a duffin? I haven't had pizza in a loooooooooong time due my intolerances. I used to have Dominoes on speed dial, I also used to be fat and spotty.
> 
> Question: Your body fat loss in 4 weeks is impressive, a combination of diet and training but what percentage of each element would you attribute to losing body fat in a short time frame?


The pizza was really good! Jade (the girlfriend) made 3 from fresh. Ham & pineapple, BBQ chicken & pulled pork, chorizo & rocket. Were really nice and the bases weren't so 'stodgy' like a takeaway pizza. After those I had the other thing I've been crazy recently.... A bowl of coco pops!

Hmm as for my rate of fat loss, it sounds cheesey but I think it's just how well I know my body.

Diet is by far the biggest influence as my training is v low volume. 2months ago I was upto around 4200cals. So, a big drop off in calories coupled with timing nutrients when I need them has done the trick.

In terms of thermogenics; caffeine, T3, stims, clen, fat-burners, green tea etc I'm taking nothing which has surprised a few people. Daily Supps are now whey, fish oil, glycofuse/pepto-pro (workout days only) so is v basic.

Overall - I'd say consistency is key. So many times I've been tempted to just 'have a little' bit of foods I fancy - but it's that mindset that puts you back to square 1 IMO. My rule is, if come Saturday I haven't lost bodyweight/fat then I don't deserve a refeed Sunday. So far I've been lucky! Haha



RowRow said:


> I think my old gym have wingates!
> 
> They sound brutal though. Do you rate them over normal cardio equipment


Yes definitely recommend them, best form of HIIT except for all out sprints IMO.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Hmm as for my rate of fat loss, it sounds cheesey but I think it's just how well I know my body.
> 
> Diet is by far the biggest influence as my training is v low volume. 2months ago I was upto around 4200cals. So, a big drop off in calories coupled with timing nutrients when I need them has done the trick.
> 
> Overall - I'd say consistency is key. So many times I've been tempted to just 'have a little' bit of foods I fancy - but it's that mindset that puts you back to square 1 IMO. My rule is, if come Saturday I haven't lost bodyweight/fat then I don't deserve a refeed Sunday. So far I've been lucky! Haha


I'd certainly agree with consistency. When I followed keto I was strict and that showed in my physique. The only issue I have now is trying to maintain it (I did it for 7 months) - which I can't, it's mentally taxing. I'm playing with the idea of diet cycles where I diet for a long of period of time to look good, then just relax and enjoy life a bit more, and repeat. I didn't enjoy the all encompassing obsession with my physique, it's only now that I've started to relax and not be so obsessed with how I look that I can be happier. I'm not convinced body-building is an entirely healthy sport.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> I'd certainly agree with consistency. When I followed keto I was strict and that showed in my physique. The only issue I have now is trying to maintain it (I did it for 7 months) - which I can't, it's mentally taxing. I'm playing with the idea of diet cycles where I diet for a long of period of time to look good, then just relax and enjoy life a bit more, and repeat. I didn't enjoy the all encompassing obsession with my physique, it's only now that I've started to relax and not be so obsessed with how I look that I can be happier. I'm not convinced body-building is an entirely healthy sport.


This is what I do.

Literally from April until last month I was v relaxed on diet. I'd still aim for rough approximates of macros in order to grow, but ate crap food, skipped sessions every so often. For me, training needs to be enjoyable. It's what I do for a living, so if training becomes a chore - that comes across to clients. Hence I take a laid back approach most of the time, and then go through periods where I knuckle down.

I take my hat off to the dudes that can smash it month in month out, but it's not for me. I enjoy bad food, my Sundays off I enjoy eating ice cream at the cinema etc. You need to have balance in life. However, when I then go into 'diet' mode, it's 100% full on.

Diet breaks are a good thing psychologically.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> This is what I do.
> 
> Literally from April until last month I was v relaxed on diet. I'd still aim for rough approximates of macros in order to grow, but ate crap food, skipped sessions every so often. For me, training needs to be enjoyable. It's what I do for a living, so if training becomes a chore - that comes across to clients. Hence I take a laid back approach most of the time, and then go through periods where I knuckle down.
> 
> ...


Well that's certainly made me feel better about my decision - I'm not alone!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The one thing I will say though, is I do think you should 'earn' diet breaks - if you're serious about your physique goals.

Me taking 2-3months off of a diet and 'relaxing' is going to have very different effects when compared with someone obese and new to training. I think most people should suck it up, and get to a decent level of bodyfat & muscle mass first.. Then you have that 'buffer' to be able to relax and still actually look like you train!

(In an ideal world of course... Ultimately I go by client psychology)


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ah24 said:


> The one thing I will say though, is I do think you should 'earn' diet breaks - if you're serious about your physique goals.
> 
> Me taking 2-3months off of a diet and 'relaxing' is going to have very different effects when compared with someone obese and new to training. I think most people should suck it up, and get to a decent level of bodyfat & muscle mass first.. Then you have that 'buffer' to be able to relax and still actually look like you train!
> 
> (In an ideal world of course... Ultimately I go by client psychology)


Very true, I think reward based systems deliver the most success. The issue is when a client asks about your diet and you inform them of its current relaxed nature, they may see that as permission to relax their own diet. I made this mistake with a morbidly obese guy I put on a ketogenic diet, with a cheat meal once per week like I was doing myself. He lost a lot of weight (15kg) but he's still morbidly obese and now off the keto diet and just eating "normally". Now if I had put him on a keto diet with zero cheats, would he have stuck to it as long? I know from my personal experience that I NEEDED to have that meal once per week to keep me on track, but for someone who has had a lifetime of bad habits which caused them develop a very high body fat percentage maybe total isolation from those bad foods would be more beneficial long term due to hormonal factors/triggers causing them to consume unhealthy foods. I follow Phil @Learney and he believes in completely eliminating processed foods/sugars for clients, but how realistic is that really?

and yes, the buffer!


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Absolutely I do. However no it's not realistic, how many people in rehab need several goes at it before they actually get it right. They'll slip up and make mistakes. That's what happens. It doesn't mean their guidance councilors are saying 'oh have a few drugs or a drink as you need that psychological break'.

I don't eliminate, I explain what will get them from A to B in the fastest and most efficient way and also what won't. Choices outside the time I see them then become educated and not misconstrued.

I tell someone it's ok to have 'some' I may as well say go to town on it as that's what 'some' will turn into 90% of the time. By you as a coach saying 'it's ok' it puts less emphasis that right now it isn't ok. You earn that ****. You've eaten 3-4 cheat meals a day for most of your adult life. What makes you think one week of eating clean is just reward for another.

It's a fine line between psychology and addiction. Someone 10% or below a refeed or cheat is useful, their body can handle it and often it's a psychological break. Someone at 25% body fat only needs it because their fragile hormonal system is sending out all manner of signals to tell them to have it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> The one thing I will say though, is I do think you should 'earn' diet breaks - if you're serious about your physique goals.
> 
> Me taking 2-3months off of a diet and 'relaxing' is going to have very different effects when compared with someone obese and new to training. I think most people should suck it up, and get to a decent level of bodyfat & muscle mass first.. Then you have that 'buffer' to be able to relax and still actually look like you train!
> 
> (In an ideal world of course... Ultimately I go by client psychology)


Lol... I think this is basically what u said to me, but u put it in a much nicer way


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Learney said:


> Absolutely I do. However no it's not realistic, how many people in rehab need several goes at it before they actually get it right. They'll slip up and make mistakes. That's what happens. It doesn't mean their guidance councilors are saying 'oh have a few drugs or a drink as you need that psychological break'.
> 
> I don't eliminate, I explain what will get them from A to B in the fastest and most efficient way and also what won't. Choices outside the time I see them then become educated and not misconstrued.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is that a client failure is not your failure, the slip ups are considered normal even for coaches who are very experienced like yourself? The failure rates must be so high, as a trainer myself I find it a challenge so for the man off the street to go from eating processed junk to a more natural diet is going to be even harder. I've always thought a gentle easing into a new diet is better for long term change, rather than jumping in the deep end and removing the bad foods so I take bits in/out week by week so it seems less of an effort for the client.

You may teach them what they need to eat to get from point A to point B but when they're at that house party and they've got some Haribo Tangfastics sitting on the table, that information just goes out of the window. If you've got that weekly cheat meal then it means you have something to look forward to and you can walk away from the Haribo at the party. Yes, people are addicted to that sugar and you say to treat them like an alcoholic by not giving them a weekly drink but does that comparison work? Alcoholism is more destructive than eating Tunnocks Tea Cakes.

p.s. Love your Podcasts  It would be great if you could do half hour shows with a single topic like you did with the early ones.


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

The coach doesn't define the failures he or she just does what best to minimise them. Different ways to skin a cat but all work in the right scenario.

My question would be that the haribo is eaten because they want it. The cheat meal would take away a need not a want so would under the same circumstances the person have both the cheat meal and haribo aswell....I would argue the % of the time you'd find the answer is yes. You as the coach said its ok once a week so in their heads once more won't do much harm. I take time to explain to my clients what they'll experience with food both physically and psychologically. Understanding their own rationale is a far better strategy than them just going with their coaches rationale.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Just reading the past two pages..Skiploading let's me go to the cinema on a Sunday and go to town on picnmix, now I'm approaching sub 10 percet again it's working well, I wake up every Monday noticibly leaner than the saturday before.

God save refeeds!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Learney said:


> Absolutely I do. However no it's not realistic, how many people in rehab need several goes at it before they actually get it right. They'll slip up and make mistakes. That's what happens. It doesn't mean their guidance councilors are saying 'oh have a few drugs or a drink as you need that psychological break'.
> 
> I don't eliminate, I explain what will get them from A to B in the fastest and most efficient way and also what won't. Choices outside the time I see them then become educated and not misconstrued.
> 
> ...


Good to have your input on here Phil..

I need to pick your brains on something at Mayfair on Weds! (It's Adam btw)

--

General update for blog, just got a new PB on bench of 155KG (paused). Happy with that


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Going to be doing a podcast pertaining to this topic later today. Will throw the cat amongst the pigeons


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

@Bad Alan @RXQueenie @rectus @RowRow I think you guys were interested in the wingates bike we have..

Not a v clear vid, this was only my second wingate out of 6.... So trust me - it got *a lot* harder (threw up in mouth).






Legs after:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

That looks awesome for HIIT, wish my gym had one!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sicko!

I so want a go on that!

But I dont so much want to be sick in my mouth


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea I've seen them before, that's so cool you've got access to one at work. Proper piece of kit that!

Things look to be going really well mate, fat loss good and strength still up there! Even jumping in an early photo shoot


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I've seen them before, that's so cool you've got access to one at work. Proper piece of kit that!
> 
> Things look to be going really well mate, fat loss good and strength still up there! Even jumping in an early photo shoot


Yeah is a great tool for fat loss! Legs & abs today and then more wingates tomorrow... Lovely!

Breakfast was very simple this morning but bloody loved it! 3 weetabix & almond milk 

Things are going better than planned! Just sucks that my abs are still sh1t, my skinfold on them is down to 5.8mm but you'd never think it looking at them


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Have pushed diet a little harder in the last few days - dropped 20g off carb intake and switched my Greek yoghurt to the 0% stuff, so fats have lowered slightly too.

Bodyweight already around 2lbs down from Sat's weigh-in. BF% is down to 7.7, so another 1 percentile point down from a week ago.

The downside to pushing fat loss this quickly is energy levels and cravings. Usually with clients I recommend ~1lb per week (if relatively lean) so at my levels of BF, pushing for 2-3lb per week is not something you'd want to do for long! (from a mindset point of view)

Energy in the gym sucks at the moment too..

However, shoot in 2 days so not much longer and I can ease off!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Shoot tomorrow, nothing crazy to be done. Water around 3-4 litres last couple days. Mini carb/sodium load tomorrow morning 

Pic just taken to show rough level of body fat. Fairly lean considering 5-6 weeks ago I was having pancakes 3x a day on holiday!

Still have sh1t abs though! Genetics are a b1tch lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Awesome changes adam!! Well done


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Food today:

100g Muesli W/ Choc Almond Milk

150g Smoked Salmon

2x Ravenous & 2x Matador

10am

Foot-long Meatball Marana Subway

2x Ravenous & 2x Matador

Every 30mins from 11am:

4 salted rice cakes with squirty jam on

Simples and should have the veins popping out nicely


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

These were taken last night after a nandos:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I was a further 2lbs down this morning from last week btw..

Shoot done, and wow was surprising how hard it was! We each had 30mins, and I was drenched after! I was lucky to have my colleague Dave Godfrey giving me tips at which angle to turn, when to breathe all air out etc (He's been on magazine covers etc so quite experienced).

Day was v simple food wise:



Saw some pics on the photographers camera briefly after and looked like we got a fair few - when I get them next week, I'll post up


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Couple of shots from Saturday. I get to pick 5 and then he sends through the hi-res versions


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Great work! You must be pleased. Is it biscuit time now?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> Great work! You must be pleased. Is it biscuit time now?


Yeah fairly pleased.. Naturally would have preferred to be leaner, but in 6 weeks happy with what I've achieved. I'll put up th final 5 when I get those 

Haha absolutely smashed food over last 2 days.. 2x nandos meals with cheesecake, cocktails, 4 bowls coco pops, fried breakfast yesterday, 3 Krispy Kremes, McDonald's, bag of popcorn in cinema, box of caramel Lindor, 2 Frijj milkshake, roast dinner & bread n butter pudding.

Back on diet today though as need to maintain 82KG for bench press comp in 2 weeks


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Training Update*

Trainings been pretty simple, knackered after diet so only really training 2-3x per week and keeping it bench focused. Have the bench press meet this Sunday, last heavy session today and got a PB of 160KG with pause. According to my colleague, in my category (Junior + under 82.5KG) if I can do that at the meet I'll equal the record.. Which would be pretty cool on my first meet 

Couple of leg workout vids from my colleagues at UP this Saturday - it was painful just watching!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

F*ck me! I nearly vommed just watching that!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sooo,

Quick update:

First off, photo's - here's a few from my shoot that are 'high res'. Glad that I've done a photoshoot, but also glad I did the UP one as opposed to my own. I hate having my photo taken as it is, but thought with it being gym based I'd be more comfortable - definitely wasn't! As I mentioned in my first post, abs were my focus and I finally got them showing in a shot or two. Crazy though considering I'd say I was one of the leanest there in terms of skinfolds yet by far have the worst ab development.. Genetics suck hey?



Annoying how 'soft' they look.

Also, 3 weeks ago I decided to compete in a bench press comp at Genesis Gym on Sunday.

The Sunday previous I was 87KG and benched 160KG. I had to be 82.5KG on the morning of meet. Woke up at 6am and was 82.8! So, headed outside and did a jog + star jumps + squats at 6.15am. Felt crap as was starving and shakey.

Anyway, got to the meet at 8am and weighed in at 81 

Bought cookies and glycofuse with me to carb up as stupidly thought I'd only be there for 2-3 hours. 7 hours later we got told to start warming up for bench!

I opened with 140KG which was easy. Second lift went for 150KG, got that.. Got told British record in my category was 160KG. So, asked if I could go for it, got told 'no' because I wasn't wearing a singlet and wasn't a member. Went for 162 anyway but rushed it and failed. Was tired and knackered at this point so heart really wasn't in it.

Plan for now is take this week off and try compete again in Feb and beat record officially (165-170KG is what I'm going to aim for) as got the 160 in my gym a week ago.

Video of the 150:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Worth showing this too..

6 weeks apart:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pics look awesome, adam. I'd be well pleased with them!! Great to set new goals too and as always will be following!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome 6 weeks transformation !! your looking good in your photo shoot.. should be proud Adam.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ah24 said:


> yet by far have the worst ab development.. Genetics suck hey?


Just remember, one mans trash is another mans treasure!

Quite a few people on here would kill to have your abs


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Little update from me..

First training session back was an arms giant set workout on Friday with everyone from work. Did around 8 exercises focusing on different points of flexion etc. was fun!

Today did chest:

Decline DB Press 4 x 10 - 90sec rest

Incl BB Press 5 x 5 - 120sec rest

Feet Raised Press-Ups 1 x 12 (2 second pauses at contraction)

Flat Press-Ups 1 x 12 (2 sec pauses) straight into Inclined Press-Ups x 10 (almost like a drop set)

Cable Fyes 2 x 20 with 60sec rest

Got a nice pump! Right shoulder doesn't seem 100% since comp, so not training to failure. Weight is now 87ish which is cool. Debating whether to maintain weight here for a couple months or whether to go straight into putting size on. Decisions..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Little update from me..
> 
> First training session back was an arms giant set workout on Friday with everyone from work. Did around 8 exercises focusing on different points of flexion etc. was fun!
> 
> ...


I say keep the ball rolling whilst training and interest is high and get to adding lean mass Adam. I guess it depends if this is possible given all work and social factors etc. You'll be ready for a growth spurt now strength is high and coming off a diet 

I love arm workouts like that, it's all in the excercise selection and order for me to exhaust all possible fibres.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> I say keep the ball rolling whilst training and interest is high and get to adding lean mass Adam. I guess it depends if this is possible given all work and social factors etc. You'll be ready for a growth spurt now strength is high and coming off a diet
> 
> I love arm workouts like that, it's all in the excercise selection and order for me to exhaust all possible fibres.


Yeah think you're right.. Quite motivated so makes sense.

Going to inquire working into working with John Meadows, quite like his ideas so will see if he has any spots to work on me with diet and 'supps'...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Yeah think you're right.. Quite motivated so makes sense.
> 
> Going to inquire working into working with John Meadows, quite like his ideas so will see if he has any spots to work on me with diet and 'supps'...


Definately seems like your moving well with training and everything so push it whilst you can as we all have lower periods of motivation, especially so for you probably as it's you're job too.

John meadows is a genius, that would be phenomenal. Think he would work well with you as you'd sync well with diet ideas, no doubt learn loads mate. His training is awesome too with variations and such and I like he waves volume and intensity during blocks.

Will keep an eye out to see if that develops!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

If anyone is interested..

Just a quick summary of what's basically in this thread condensed into a short blog post (mainly for my online clients):

http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/photoshoot-prep/


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> If anyone is interested..
> 
> Just a quick summary of what's basically in this thread condensed into a short blog post (mainly for my online clients):
> 
> http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/photoshoot-prep/


Hi mate awesome stuff. Your training is similar to mine. However I guess you are a little more disciplined on the diet than me

Great with. I'll use this for inspiration on my cut in the new year


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Saw it on FB Adam, good write up. We need a how to gain size staying lean write up now


----------

